# Help With Sleep Issues: Downloadable Brochures



## Retired (Mar 7, 2011)

The Canadian Sleep Society is a professional association of clinicians, scientists and technologists to further the advancement and understanding of sleep and its disorders through scientific study and public awareness.

The CSS provides a number of E-brochures dealing with a number of sleep issues to help people with sleep disorders find ways to deal with their situation.

Attached are a few of those brochures.

:zzz:

_(The following two posts in this thread contain more brochures.)_


----------



## Retired (Mar 7, 2011)

More E-Brochures from CSS

_(The following post in this thread contains more brochures.)_


----------



## Retired (Mar 7, 2011)

A Few more E-Brochures from CSS

_(The previous two posts in this thread contain more brochures.)_


----------



## ailsa (Mar 9, 2011)

Steve,

Does it have one on delayed Sleep Onset Syndrome?

Warmly,

Ailsa


----------



## Retired (Mar 9, 2011)

> delayed Sleep Onset Syndrome



All the brochures from CSS, except the one on narcolepsy have been posted on Psychlinks.

Is Delayed Sleep Onset Syndrome meaning difficulty falling asleep?


----------



## ailsa (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Steve, not really, it means that the circadian rythm has been out of sync and the person cannot usually sleep until dawn.  Sometimes it is just delayed by a few hours, but mine is really severe.  You did post a brochure on circadian rythm disorder actually, but it didn't say much - thank anyway for posting them though.

I already tried melatonin and light therapy to no avail, but keep looking for solutions.  Just wanted to see if you posted something 

Warmly,

Ailsa


----------



## Retired (Mar 9, 2011)

> circadian rythm has been out of sync



See the brochure in Post #2 of this thread and the fourth one in the list deals with circadian rythm


----------

